# Klingspor Bargain Boxes



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried any of those "Klingspor Bargain Boxes"? 
I popped for the 20 lb Corase/Medium/Fine box last week. When it came, I weighed it in at 21 lbs of sandpaper. It was almost all aluminum oxide, like on most belts, and it was rolled up tightly in rolls in the box. I got everything from 60 grit up through 400, or at least what I've found so far. The most popular seems to be 120 and 150.

I tried out some of it yesterday on a project, and to be honest, it works well as a hand sanding paper. Little stiff, but once you use it a little, it works great and doesn't clog too badly.

I bought it because ten years ago I was walking a flea market in Greensburg, Pennsylvania, and a lady had a boatload of sandpaper from a factory nearby, and she was selling it off at pennies per sheet. I offered her $35 or so for the whole load, (about 40 lbs.), and she took it. I was finally coming to the total end of it ten years later as hand sanding paper, so I decided to go for another load.

Anyone else use this stuff, and what do you think of their "bulk" sales? I love their discs, the sterate and the AZ discs.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought a box about 6-7 years ago and am still using it. It's useful for odd and end stuff, like flexible strips and lathe work. I guess I think it's a worthwhile effort, but mine did have more very coarse than the finer grits…even so, it's still not a bad deal.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Where can we order them?
I like Klingspor stuff, it's hard to find in Canada.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If you go to www.woodworkingshop.com which is the Klingspor website, and type in Bargain Boxes in the search box on the top, a variety of styles and boxes will come up. One that did interest me was the end rolls, made for sanding on lathes, chair legs, etc. I'd like someone who maybe bought one of those to tell us what they are like.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

When I bought my lathe, my uncle told me about it and sent me a whole box, 5 years ago, and I still have a lot of it left, great for making narrow strips for lathe work and the bigger pieces for what ever. Mine had some 36 grit through 320 a lot of 120 and 180 grit…..... I do know my uncle said one time he got a box but it was a ton of 36 and 60 grit and he called them and they made it right. What else could one ask for…....


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, G, I think I might go for one of those roll boxes.


----------



## dadof3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are great. If you are doing woodturning, the best thing they offer is the Gold rolls or the shop rolls. They are VERY flexible and don't clog. I get a lot of miles out of mine. They have the best sandpaper.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

i have wondered about these Bargain Boxes too, but my worry is that you'll get a bunch of non-sterated stuff that's similar to their sanding sleeves - wears out almost immediately.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I just received my box of rolls. Outstanding stuff, industrial grade Aluminum Oxide for the most part, with some cloth backed variety thrown in. 35 total rolls, little over 21 lbs. I bought the regular bargain box, the roll cut off bargain box, and the 4X24 30 pcs. belt box. All top quality stuff. I can say I will never need to buy any paper again most likely for the rest of my life, save for ROS discs.


----------

